# Secret beach ideas?



## PeachTea04 (Apr 14, 2020)

You know that little secret beach and the back of your island, If you did anything with it, what did you do?


----------



## a sprout (Apr 14, 2020)

i put the giant lizard monster on it :^)


----------



## marieheiwa (Apr 14, 2020)

I made a little path behind my house leading to it!


----------



## Romaki (Apr 14, 2020)

I haven't done anything yet, but I'm going to make a natural camping spot in that corner since the extra piece of land is there as well.






You can do a lot with them if they're connected to the ground level. I think it would be fun to make it like a nice little beach vacation.


----------

